# Hi from the Netherlands



## lanter (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I have been made aware of this forum by member Big Bob.
Looks pretty cool and worth my while.

I am a guitarist and composer using mainly Kontakt and Cubase 4.

Cheers,
Jan


----------



## choir (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Jan,welcome to Vi-Control. Have fun around i'm sure that you'll learn alot... :wink:


----------



## Chrislight (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to VI Jan! Lots of fellow guitarists here. 8) Enjoy the forum!


----------

